# Smelly bucks at big box store. Solutions?



## Dragonling (Apr 6, 2017)

I debated whether to post this here or under environment, since it's somewhat related. I work in a big box pet store, and we carry only male rodents. The mice are always separated upon delivery and almost always immediately set about coating every reachable surface of their cage with urine. Is there anything we can do to help curb some of this behavior? Or at least the smell? I've heard vanilla extract in the water can help a little but I don't think it's going to make a huge difference when the walls of the cage, water bottle, hides, and sometimes even the food bowl are absolutely covered in pee.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I have used a little vinegar in the past to help neutralize the smell.


----------

